
How Intelligent Vehicles Will Increase the Capacity of Our Roads - bioweek
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/24571/
======
nradov
This, along with electric power, is the real future of transportation in
lower-density areas. People want to be able to go where they want, when they
want, without the delays and inconvenience of public transit. So we need to
find ways of making individual transportation cleaner and safer.

------
m_eiman
Nitpick: it's not increasing capacity, it's utilizing the existing capacity
better.

------
bioweek
I'm wondering if this will make traffic waves travel at the speed of light?

